# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Detoxicum

## ninos

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με το Detoxicum , όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο. 


*
Detoxicum*

----------


## geam

Φίλε εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ 2,5 χρόνια στα πουλιά μου (καναρίνια – καρδερίνες) και είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ!!!!

----------


## ninos

Φίλε Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. 

Μια ερωτήση ακόμα είναι, οτι όπως γράφει η δοσολογία είναι 4gr για κάθε λίτρο νερού, αλλά για πόσες μέρες τελικά  ?

----------


## geam

για 24 ώρες... μετά το αλλάζεις...

----------


## ninos

το αλλάζεις με "καθαρό" νερό πλέων εννοείς, σωστά ?

----------


## geam

*προερχόμενο από την συγχώνευση φυτικών ουσιών 

*εαν θες ξαναβάζεις, διαφορετικά το αλλάζεις με καθαρό νερό... εγώ δίνω 2 φορές στις 10 μέρες....

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ το προιον δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει (κανω ως γνωστον τα δικα μου μαντζουνια ..) αλλα το εχω δει απο κοντα σε φιλικο μου προσωπο .μαλλον ειναι τριμμενα τα φυτα τα οποια αναφερει και οχι εκχυλισμα οπως πχ ενα αλλο προιον το epato sil το οποιο θα βρεις στην ιδια πηγη που εχεις βρει μαλλον και αυτο .εκεινο ειναι απο αγκαθι μαριας μονο νομιζω .για την δραση των τριων πρωτων συστατικων του detoxicum (ταραξακο ,αγκαθι μαριας και αγγιναρα (carsiofo ) ) εχουμε αναφερθει αναλυτικα και εδω
*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*Αγκάθι Μαρίας  , ταραξάκο , αγγινάρα  για το συκώτι.
*Milk Thistle Plus*για ταυπολοιπα επειδη τα εχω ψαξει θα σου γραψω το βραδυ λογω ελλειψης χρονου αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## geam

το detoxicum είνα σε μορφή σκόνης... το epato sil είναι υγρό και στα συστατικά του περιέχει αγκάθι μαρίας, βιταμίνη  C και γλυκόζη...

----------


## jk21

> Gramigna, Rusco, Fieno Greco, Erba Medica), Αμινοξέα (Lisina e Metionina), Carnitina, Vitamina K και Vitamine του γκρουπ B.


gramigna ειναι το
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynodon_dactylon δηλαδη το 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynodon_dactylon

με αντιμικροβιακες ιδιοτητες


Rusco  ειναι ο ρουσκος ο ακιδωτος με διουρητικες και καθαρτικες ιδιοτητες αλλα και αγγειοπροστατευτικες  -φλεβοτινικες ( http://medialem.net/web/drugs/main/drugs/cyclo  )

το fieno greco ειναι η τριγωνελλα ή fenugreek
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenugreek  και εχει δραση εναντιον της χολιστεροαιμιας  αλλα ειναι και ηπατοπροστατευτικο ( http://www.holism.gr/index.php?optio...mid=72&lang=el  ) 

ενω το erba medica ειναι το alfalfa  (medicago sativa )  το οποιο ειναι αποτοξινωτικο τοσο του συκωτιου (ηπαρ -liver ) οσο και των νεφρων (kidneys )


η μεθειονινη εχει ηπατοπροστατευτικη δραση (αντιστοιχη της επισης γνωστης για το θεμα χολινης )

----------


## ninos

ωραία παιδιά ! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Θα πάω να το αγοράσω σήμερα το απόγευμα και θα σας γράψω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Esposito

Σε περίπτωση που γίνεται θεραπεία για μεγαβακτηρια μπορώ μετά να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το προϊόν; Γιατί άκουσα ότι δεν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιώ βιταμίνες B Complex μετα απο τέτοια θεραπεία για το λόγο ότι επανέρχονται τα βακτήρια!

----------


## jk21

δεν στηριζεται πουθενα αυτο που εχεις ακουσει Αλεξανδρε  . οι βιταμινες Β δεν επιτρεπονται μονο κατα την χρηση baycox γιατι η ουσια του μιμειται μια προδρομη μορφη βιταμινης ,της Β5 συγκεκριμενα ,το  PABA και προφανως δεν πρεπει να δινουμε ωστε ο οργανισμος να μετατρεπει πληρως την paba σε βιτ Β5 για να καλυψει τις αναγκες του και να μην υπαρχει για να ταισει τα κοκκιδια που τρεφονται και κεινα με την ιδια ουσια παρασιτικα ... Αναγκαστικα λοιπον ετσι εχουν αυξημενες πιθανοτητες καταναλωσης τολτραζουριλης με συνεπεια το θανατο τους ...

σε οποιαδηποτε ασθενεια ,μετα απο την αγωγη ,οι βιταμινες Β σε συνθετικη μορφη οπως στο σκευασμα ειτε σε φυσικη μορφη πχ στα χορταρικα στα αλευρα κλπ  ,ειναι απαραιτητες γιατι οι ιδιες οι προδρομες μορφες τους ταιζουν και τα καλα βακτηρια του οργανισμου ,που ειδικα μετα απο αντιβιωση εχουν χτυπήθει και αυτα .


Ειδικα οταν υπηρχε μεγαμπακτηρια που δεν αφηνε να γινει σωστη χωνεψη των τροφων (δεν λειτουργουσε ο προστομαχος στην ουσια ... ) τα πουλια εχουν ελλειψη θρεπτικων συστατικων (και για αυτο καρινιαζουν ) και η χρηση πολυβιταμινης και ενισχυμενης διατροφης για αναπληρωση του μυικου ιστου πχ κανναβουρι ,αυγο ,ειναι μαλλον επιβεβλημενη

----------


## oasis

Για ποιον λογο χρησιμοποιουμε το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα?

----------


## jk21

στο πρωτο ποστ (στα αρθρα ) λεει τη συσταση της εταιριας , για ποιους λογους το προτεινει 

εγω μενω στα συστατικα του 

Tarassaco, Cardo Mariano, Carciofo, Gramigna, Rusco, Fieno Greco, Erba Medica), Αμινοξέα (Lisina e Metionina), Carnitina, Vitamina K και Vitamine του γκρουπ B.




ταραξακος ,αγκαθι μαρια ,αγγιναρα γνωστα για το συκωτι ,  και για τα υπολοιπα φυτα δες ποστ 9 στο παρον θεμα *Αγκάθι Μαρίας , ταραξάκο , αγγινάρα για το συκώτι.*






η λυσινη , η μεθειονινη ειναι γνωστα αμινοξεα για την αναγκαιοτητα τους και υπαρχουν σε πολλες πολυβιταμινες με αμινοξεα για αυτο το λογο 

για την καρνιτινη τα εχουμε πει    Καρνιτίνη

----------


## mpraxami21

> Για ποιον λογο χρησιμοποιουμε το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα?


ειναι καλο με ενα αλλο σκευασμα τους σε συνδυασμο, το( Q )οταν εχουμε αποτομες μεταβολες θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας. Βλεπουμε τον καιρο και αναλογως πράττουμε Στο νερο μπαίνουν και τα δύο

----------


## oasis

Βασιλη το δουλευεις το σκευασμα? πες μου σε παρακαλω πως το δινεις .

----------


## ninos

Στο νερό ή στην αυγοτροφή το βάζεις. Ίσως καλύτερα στην τροφή, διότι στο νερό μετά από λίγη ώρα μυρίζει άσχημα (όπως σχεδόν όλες οι βιταμίνες λόγο της Β φαντάζομαι)

----------


## mpraxami21

Tο βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη όπως είπε και ο Στελιος, απλος οταν θα εχει  υγρασιες και σκαμπανεβασματα θερμοκρασιας αρρωσταίνουν, στρεσαρονται  ειναι καλο να μπαινει στο νερο τους και ας μυριζει. Tο πολύ πολύ ας  υπαρχουν σε εκτακτες περιπτωσεις εφεδρικες ποτιστρες .Tο Q ειναι για το  στρες. To Detoxicum εχει πολλα καλα φυτα  μέσα συμπυκνωμενα σε μεγαλες  ποσοτητες και σιγουρα (οχι μονο φυτα)

----------

